# reupholstering drop in seats



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Beth,

The straw might be just that if the chairs are real old. If it is all one piece is is a pad made from synthetic straw. Either way if it is torn and missing throw it out. If it is all in one piece you can just reuse it and add cotton batting to it.
To replace it you would be best to use the same type product if you can find it. It is called Rubberized hair pad. You can also use 1" of poly foam but you want a firm type, then cotton on top of whatever you use. If you use foam cut it 1/2" larger all around the seats. Place cotton on top and tear this at the same size. Use your hand to guide the tear. Cotton will tear pretty straight in one direction, the other is a bit harder to tear straight. You can also cut it with shears but tearing it gives a less defined edge. In the end you want this padding to just wrap around the wood but not go under it. Perfect is right at the bottom edge. When you upholster with the fabric start from center. Pin the front center, then back center, go to the front ends and work it smooth each way, then take out the slack. Same in the rear. Then do the sides, basically the same way. Finish up with the corners.
Also before you take the seats out mark which ones went to each chair. It makes reassembly easier as screw holes are going to be different on each chair.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If the chairs are old, the "straw" stuff may be horse hair. That was the traditional upholstery material until early last century. Curly horsehair would be covered with cotton batting, and then muslin.


----------

